# download music



## elchanco1 (10 Aug 2007)

Hi lads,

I was wondering if ye can advise on possible websites to download free music!! Im afraid that of getting a virus on my computer with the file share websites (limewire)....i have virus protection!!

Any suggestions..


----------



## Sn@kebite (10 Aug 2007)

*Re: download music!!*



elchanco1 said:


> Hi lads,
> 
> I was wondering if ye can advise on possible websites to download free music!!.


Don't know if there are any? And you'd be no less likely to get a virus on these websites especially if they're FREE, because they'd be highly illegal.


----------



## MugsGame (10 Aug 2007)

*Re: download music!!*

Legal free music at http://www.cpdl.org.


----------



## Sn@kebite (10 Aug 2007)

*Re: download music!!*



MugsGame said:


> Legal free music at http://www.cpdl.org.


What this! 
Is that only sheet music?


----------



## MugsGame (10 Aug 2007)

*Re: download music!!*

No, they have some MIDI too.


----------



## Sn@kebite (10 Aug 2007)

*Re: download music!!*



MugsGame said:


> No, they have some MIDI too.


----------



## z108 (10 Aug 2007)

*Re: download music!!*

I have heard people say quite earnestly that its actually not illegal under Irish law to download music. These people also say its only illegal to upload it! Any truth in this ?


----------



## elchanco1 (10 Aug 2007)

*Re: download music!!*

ok, ill ask it another way!!

Any recommendations on "legal" music downloading websites....


----------



## ClubMan (11 Aug 2007)

_iTunes _and lots of others.


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Aug 2007)

sign said:


> I have heard people say quite earnestly that its actually not illegal under Irish law to download music. These people also say its only illegal to upload it! Any truth in this ?


Oh No! - I don't know how many threads have been started on this.  I thought what you said is right about it being only illegal to upload. But so many ppl beg to differ and we'd be here all year arguing it out. Just be careful where you get your files from and treat the net as if there's an CIA agent watching over your shoulder all the time. Then you should be ok! 


elchanco1 said:


> Any recommendations on "legal" music downloading websites....


Just Google it. Sorry no recommendation on my part!


----------



## elchanco1 (11 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> _iTunes _and lots of others.


 
Can you play music that is dowloaded fron itunes on any mp3 player, not just the "over rated" ipod!!!
I have an iriver!


----------



## z108 (11 Aug 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Oh No! - I don't know how many threads have been started on this.  I thought what you said is right about it being only illegal to upload. But so many ppl beg to differ and we'd be here all year arguing it out. Just be careful where you get your files from and treat the net as if there's an CIA agent watching over your shoulder all the time. Then you should be ok!
> 
> Just Google it. Sorry no recommendation on my part!



Yeah guess its better to err on the safe side 

However one strategy which can be used for anyone seeking music is type into google something like : Rapidshare + 'name of song.mp3'
This type of search works for many upload services.Theres a lot out there.


----------



## Ger (11 Aug 2007)

If you have broadband, I would recommend youTube which is full of music videos. I also use the free program 'Videora iPod converter' which will download and convert the youTube flash file automatically and conviently into a mp4 file. Finally I use 'Super' program which will remove video and convert mp4 into an mp3 and also reduce file size. The 'Super' program is in the top 100 free downloads somewhere in this site.


----------



## Purple (11 Aug 2007)

Hi Ger,

Super looks to be about 27MB. Is that correct?


----------



## Flax (11 Aug 2007)

*Re: download music!!*



sign said:


> I have heard people say quite earnestly that its actually not illegal under Irish law to download music. These people also say its only illegal to upload it! Any truth in this ?


 
I read in the Independent last year a quote from an Irish Judge saying it's legal to download, and legally ambiguous to upload.


----------



## Ger (11 Aug 2007)

SUPERsetup.exe is about 27MB. Incidently this just happens to be the first mp4 to mp3 converter that I happened to download and it worked for me. If anyone knows or recommends any better program I be grateful. I would completely recommend the Videora program as it is great once you get use to it.


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Aug 2007)

Ger said:


> If anyone knows or recommends any better program I be grateful. I would completely recommend the Videora program as it is great once you get use to it.


I don't think you'd find a better program it's just excellent isn't it?
I use it to convert .flv (youtube) to other formats.


----------



## elchanco1 (11 Aug 2007)

Ger said:


> If you have broadband, I would recommend youTube which is full of music videos. I also use the free program 'Videora iPod converter' which will download and convert the youTube flash file automatically and conviently into a mp4 file. Finally I use 'Super' program which will remove video and convert mp4 into an mp3 and also reduce file size. The 'Super' program is in the top 100 free downloads somewhere in this site.


 
sorry but im not an expert so a little help is needed..
how do i download the video fron youtube into 'Videora iPod converter'??


----------



## Ger (11 Aug 2007)

Go to  , download & full install. When installed, click on desktop icon to open.  Click on download tab (between convert & library). Click on YouTube link middle of page & YouTube home page should open. When one has an open video in flash box that one wants to download, click on green arrow download box (below & to right of progress tab).  Mp4 will be automatically downloaded & appears in default folder MyDoc/Converted Videos/iPod/H264. This can take a few minutes.You may need to uncheck "Add converted videos to iTunes library" in videora settings.  Videora works on the Internet Explorer engine so make sure that abode flashbox plugin is installed & you may also need Quicktime player to view mp4. There is also a help page somewhere.
Although YouTube has a fantastic collection of music, you will find that the sound level & quality varies quite a lot.


----------



## Purple (13 Aug 2007)

Right Ger, you're on a roll. Now how do I convert it to MP3 using Super?


----------



## Ballyman (13 Aug 2007)

You can download music for next to nothing on www.legalsounds.com Average price for an album is $1. Can't say fairer than that. 

I believe it's a spring off of the former www.allofmp3.com


----------



## Ballyman (13 Aug 2007)

Another option if you want to find a song is to go to here. Select MP3 and WAV and change the duration to >1min. Type in the name of the song you want and press search.

Of course if you were to download the song when you find it then that might be illegal


----------



## elchanco1 (14 Aug 2007)

cheers lads...

Ye are all legends...


----------

